# Lemond Tiomphe - who builds it?



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I was checking out the new Lemond Carbon bikes. I was wondering who did the engineering and who makes them? I see they are not OCLV and since they don't brag about being USA-made, I assume they aren't. I thought maybe they are sourced from a Europian supplier.

Anyone know the history of these?

Bob


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Trek did all of the engineering in-house, but the frames are manufactured in Asia.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> Trek did all of the engineering in-house, but the frames are manufactured in Asia.


Is this the case with the Madone bikes? Are they too produced overseas?


----------



## the_tank (Feb 5, 2007)

Nope, anything badged "OCLV" is made in Wisconsin.


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

A Trek rep told me that the Lemond Triomphe is made in Taiwan, but did not specify the manufacturing plant.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies. I looked at a Madone last night - holy crap. 

(It also said made in USA on the side, just not as flashy as it usually is on Trek bikes).


----------



## Bikemark1 (May 6, 2007)

Not to be argumentative, but a Trek rep told me the Triomphe Lemands are made at the Trek plant in Wisconson. Maybe they don't know!!! Not sure it totally matters to me... the ride of the bike is awsome for me. And this was the only bike that offered this more laid back geometry for me... so I guess in terms of ultimate decision making, where the bike was manufactured takes back seat to the ride. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Bikemark1 said:


> Not to be argumentative, but a Trek rep told me the Triomphe Lemands are made at the Trek plant in Wisconson.


If a Trek rep said that, then he/she was misinformed.


----------



## eddiec (Jul 15, 2006)

*lemond carbon*

I work in waterloo and we do not make the full carbon Lemond.
We do some repairs and paint some frames from asia but do not do
the manufacturing of them.


----------



## Bikemark1 (May 6, 2007)

Well I guess I'm riding a great Asian bike then!


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

That would explain why mine weighted 1050 grams instead of 950 as advertised for the 55cm. Chinese Quality Control maybe? Nice bike but still 1/4lb difference seems steep to me. Made up the difference by throwing out the 650 gram fork for a 340 gram one.


----------



## jb636 (Nov 3, 2005)

Think the different models have different frame weights. The 950 gram frame weight was for the Victorie,Zurich, and Buenos Aires models.
Versailles model is listed at 1050 grams


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, thats why I thought it sucked. I have a Buenos Aires and it weights the same as the Versailles which is suppose to be a cheaper frame yet.


----------



## jb636 (Nov 3, 2005)

The issue about your frame weight aside - how do you like the bike / ride?
Any insight is appreciated - thanks. Thinking about getting the Zurich myself.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Thanks!*



eddiec said:


> I work in waterloo and we do not make the full carbon Lemond.
> We do some repairs and paint some frames from asia but do not do
> the manufacturing of them.


I'll hold out for a bike made by you and your colleagues in Wisconsin. The Madone is pretty hot.

Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bikemark1 (May 6, 2007)

The '07 Zurich is a GREAT ride, but of course this is a personal choice. A very relaxed geometry. Maybe not the fastest bike out there, but you'll be happy and comfy during and after a LONG day of riding.


----------



## Bikemark1 (May 6, 2007)

To clear things up- here's what Lemond/Trek says:

"The frame for the 07 Zurich is manufactured overseas, but painted and
assembled here in Waterloo, WI.

Marv Richter l Tech Support & Customer Service l 920.478.4678x12123"


----------



## jb636 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bikemark1 said:


> The '07 Zurich is a GREAT ride, but of course this is a personal choice. A very relaxed geometry. Maybe not the fastest bike out there, but you'll be happy and comfy during and after a LONG day of riding.


Curious if you could further clarify what you mean by"not the fastest bike"?

Also - any comments on how the bike climbs??


----------



## Bikemark1 (May 6, 2007)

By not the fastest bike, I'm refering to how many riders on this forum talk about the "overly heavy fork", as compared to the Trek and others. I'm sure if the fork and wheels were lighter, you might get more speed and agility (assuming the engine is the same for comparison. The geometry on the Zurich tends to have the rider more upright than bent forward, therefore the relaxed term. Perhaps a bit less responsive than the shorter top tube bikes as well. Like everything else, these are all personal preferences in your ride. 

The bike climbs fine, assuming it's rider is climbing well.! I switched the crank from a Shimano double 39-52 to the Shimano FC-700 compact crankset 34-50. Still extremely responsive front derailer action, but easier on my old bones on the climbs. (It's actually a bit faster on gear changes). You can also order this bike with a triple crankset, but I didn't want to compromise on the shifting response that often suffers from triples.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I have an '07 Zurich I got just before Christmas '06. I have a bit over 1,000 miles on it since I got my Garmin EDGE 305HR+ in early Feb. I have done 5 centuries on it, one a month starting in Feb, and doing 160 miles tomorrow. 

I have changed/added the following items:
Specialized Alias saddle
Reynolds Alta Race Wheelset (Price Point $269)
Reynolds Ouzo Race Integrated Fork (Price Point $?)
Reynolds Ouzo Race AL Stem 90mm Stem
Look Keo Sprint

I have had two professional fitting and have finally gotten things dialed in (Physical Edge in Arcadia, CA got it right). 

The bike is my first road bike ever, obviously by my handle I've been primarily a mountain biker. However with the amount of time I've had on the bike I can say it has been a blast to ride. Supper fast. Honestly I pass most people coasting on long downhill stretches even when they are pedaling. 

I have found I am a terrible descender and do not feel comfortable descending on this bike. Not sure if it is the rake on the fork or the fact that I'm a pus. I can haul on a MTB bike, road or gnarly singletrack, though I am used to 200mm front and 180mm rear rotors on my MTB. 

I would like a shorter top tube. The Physical Edge said my cock pit set up was okay and not to worry but I feel a bit too stretched out. 

Hope my rambling help.


----------

